# New Beer Forum



## smurfe (May 24, 2009)

One of my local Brew Shops just started a beer forum. Thought I would post here to get a few beer makers join up so we could get some conversation going. The owner is a straight up guy and will be giving coupons and other give aways. There will be a reward system for quality post as well. Check it out and help us grow. 

http://brewstock.50.forumer.com/index.php


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

Did so! Looks like a decent site


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks great smurfe. I dont make beer,yet but as you already know I was weened on it.


----------



## manku007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes I also not very much intersted in making beer , but I m joining this forum, so that if I want to ask some questions about beer then I can also try this forum.

Thanks for sharing the forum with us


----------

